# Not Goldens, but these dogs need help..



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I got this email this morning,(see below) I dont know of any Samoyed Rescues..maybe someone here does? Im sure any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! Amy
--- On *Thu, 3/5/09, Jane Chandler <[email protected]>* wrote
If anyone knows of anyone…
Please forward to any dog lovers you know. 
Thanks, Sher 


*Subject:* FW: Breast Cancer Pt in Hospice Needs Pet Placement 




*Subject:* FW: 7 Purebred Samoyeds Need a Home- Owner/Breeder has gone into Hospice... ​

*There are 7 pure-bred female Samoyeds who need a "forever home" because their owner/breeder, Cathy Pendleton, is losing her battle with breast20cancer. She can no longer care for her dogs and has been moved to Hospice after being in the hospital for a week. *
*I'm giving this a wider distribution than usual, so some of you may receive it more than once.. Even though you may not be on a "rescue" group email, I'm including you in the hopes that you can forward on to the widest distribution so that these girls all have a chance to find the perfect new home. The dogs are in the Atlanta, GA, area, but they will allow them to be adopted out of state. *
*All the owner/breeder wants is for all of these girls to get good homes. Currently, they are not wanting to place any of the dogs in foster care because they are trying to move the dogs only once. **My understanding is that the older animals have been spayed. Because she is a breeder, the younger dogs are not spayed; however the new family would need to have the dog spayed if she is less than seven years. (The dogs range in age from 1.5 years to more s enior dogs.)*
*One look at their picture (below) shows how extraordinarily beautiful these dogs are. (I count 8 in the picture, but perhaps one has been placed already.) All are healthy and well cared for, up to date on shots, heartworm, flea treatment, etc. The new "forever" home will need to have a fenced yard with sufficient space for an active dog. The folks who are placing the Samoyeds for the owner may do a home visit either before, after, or both to ensure that the dog and their new family are a good fit.*
*If you think you might be interested after reading Velvet's email (below), her contact info is [email protected].*
*Thanks for giving this the widest distribution possible. Following is the email from the lady who is managing the adoption of these 7 lovely ladies.*
*M J*
Hello, everyone, 
It is with great sadness to pass along that my dog breeder, Cathy Pendleton, whom I love and treasure, is losing her battle with breast cancer. She can no longer care for her dogs. She is in hospice after being in the hospital for a week.
We are in the process of placing her Samoyeds. If you know of anyone who would like a sweet natured, playful pet, please let me know. She has all girls who range from 1..5 years old to more senior dogs. All are healthy and have been very well taken care of. New homes need to have space for an active dog and a fenced in back yard. We may do a home visit to ensure that these precious dogs and their new family are the right fit. There is no cost, but the new family will need to spay the dog if it is less than 7 years old.
They can move out of state. The new family needs to be willing to stay in touch with the "Sammy family." We will want to know how they are doing and if it is working out, etc.
Let me know if you have any leads. Thanks for your help! 
Velvet <<...>> ​ 










​


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

_Im _sorry I dont know what all that nonsense is before the email..I hope this doesnt deter anyone from reading on...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

amy22 said:


> _Im _sorry I dont know what all that nonsense is before the email..I hope this doesnt deter anyone from reading on...


(If there is still an edit button on the screen bottom right, you can delete the section at the top)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I searched for Samoyed rescue in GA, the second link is a nationwide list:

*GA Samoyed Rescue* Phone: 770-725-9372
Email:  [email protected] 

http://www.netpets.org/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogsam.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy22*

Amy22

I'm Karen and live in IL.

Take the Samoyed Rescue list and email the GA, FL, TN, all nearby state Sammy rescues.
http://www.netpets.org/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogsam.html

I will email my friend Jean Giles, Pres. of Northern ILLINOIS Samoyed Assistance, (NISA) and ask her to spread the word, too!

AMY: PLEASE EMAIL INFO WHERE THESE SAMOYEDS ARE, PICTURES OF THEM, ANY INFO ON THEM.
KAREN
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Jean Giles of NISA in Illinois*

Got this msg. from Jean Giles, Pres. of NISA in Illinois:

Hi Karen,

The situation with Cathy Pendletons' Samoyeds is very much under control. Rescue is standing by should the need for assistance arise. Cathy's family and close friends are and have placed 4 of the Samoyeds with new families as per Cathy's wishes. Three remain, an 11 year old male who should be an only dog, a 11 year old and 4 year old females. All are being spayed or neutered at the new owners expense prior to their release. 

*Sadly, news is that Cathy passed away last week --*

Please pass the word back to anyone who emailed you about the Samoyeds.

Thanks Karen!!!
jean


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there is an email link at the bottom of this page - 

http://www.lakotasong.com/sleddogs/501.html

it's someone from another forum i go to, perhaps she has some rescue contacts that can help.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much Karen for looking into this..I did not know what to do, besides post it here...Im gald to hear most of the dogs are placed and its so sad that Cathy passed. I had just recieved the email this morning. Thank you for letting me know. You are an angel. Amy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

AMY:

YOU did the right thing by posting here.
Anytime you are looking for any rescues whether it be Purebred or Mixed,
just type in Google, example: Samoyed Rescue Contacts, or Mixed breed Rescues in Illinois and hit enter and walla!! It will give you many!!

My hubby and I happen to donate and belong to Northern Illinois Samoyed Assistance, we have a Sammy, 
http://www.nisasamoyedrescue.org/
so I know Jean Giles, President.

I emld. her for help and she replied almost immediately.
I am very sorry that Cathy passed away, but I know she would be happy that ALL OF HER DOGS now have homes. I got an email this morning that now EVERYONE has a home!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Always look for the National Rescue groups or the National Clubs. The clubs sometimes list the rescues. I was able to have a Sammy and a Vizula pulled from an area rescue, a Cocker Spaniel too, faster than Goldens!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Karen,
That is GREAT news!!! Im so happy for the dogs. Its such a sad situation...
I could not figure out what to do, Im not that computer savy...but I know how people here feel about their dogs...and dogs in general. Now I will know what to do, if ever I need to ask for help...thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Thanks so much for the great pointers!


----------

